# MITB sound effects



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

hey , I'm looking for a good sound effect for my MITB, 
preferably i would love a giant crashing monster groaning sound (monster of some sort thrashing around in a cage or box)

or

A really good scream would be great, I've heard all of the scream sound effects on YouTube so i'm probably looking for something hidden on a website of some sort.

Or 

perhaps if you guys have any other ideas for what i could put in there i would love you to upload a link to the sound effect.

Thanks 

Phil


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.spookysoundtrack.com/track/Tabid_Dogs.html


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

The problem I find with most monster sounds is that they are recognizable as dogs, lions, wolves, etc. I found searching the word dragon was more useful for an appropriate monster sound.

Btw...nice link Eyegore.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Try this one here that I have and see what you think.
http://www.4shared.com/audio/BklOfNpT/mib21.html


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks for all the links, they are all really good, I think im going to go with pdcollins6092's just because its the longest. 

Thanks again#

Phil


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*The BIG SCREAM!!*

I have a couple of CD'S that match that description....

MONSTERS & ZOMBIES

THE BIG SCREAM

I hope this helps.

You can hear samples on the website.
http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought the haunted whispers CD. Quite dissapointing. It sounds like a 70 minute loop of the sample sound from the opening web page. I expected something more creative.


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't sell a Haunted Whispers CD?
Are you talking about Haunted Mansion?
Or maybe EVIL WHISPERS CD?
The EVIL WHISPERS is about a 23 minute loop with all kinds a variations in it.
So there is very little looping in it at all.
If that was indeed the CD your talking about i am sorry you didn't like it.
And i know this doesn't help but EVIL WHISPERS is the most liked by my costumers.


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

pdcollins6092 said:


> Try this one here that I have and see what you think.
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/BklOfNpT/mib21.html


That's exactly the selection I would have recommended.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Cab said:


> That's exactly the selection I would have recommended.


Well I guess that would be a good one, of course you being the creator of it,LoL  ....LoL 
Hey how ya been Cab ??!!


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Pretty darn busy...All work and no play.

Trying to find some time to make some more free sound effects for HF members.
Any requests?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad to see / hear you here , I'd say screaming demented souls ,but I just record my next door neighbors ex wife scream at him,..  ...LoL


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

The Monster & Zombie CD is a great disc. I am using a zombie effect from it for my table pop up prop.


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Do you know where i could get this cd  ? 

Also do you know its available for online download

thanks 

phil


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

You can get the Monster & Zombie disc from http://poisonprops.com/
Also check out http://hauntcast.net/voice-overs/ for other haunt sfx and voice over tracks.


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

I really like your caged monster sound effect hauntcast , im in the uk can i still buy it ?

thanks

Phil


----------

